
New EV Company Claims to Have $2.3B in Pre-Orders for a Truck Nobody's Seen - ourmandave
http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/new-ev-company-claims-to-have-2-3-billion-in-pre-order-1781909567
======
powera
If it looks like a scam, it's a scam.

This _definitely_ looks like a scam.

I'll recommend you wait for them to prove me wrong (by, you know, actually
having a physical product for sale) before arguing this point.

